# Does anyone else feel like this ?



## jamesr (Apr 10, 2010)

It all started with anxiety and feeling spacey. It has gotten to the point where I feel like everything I have done and everything I do has never happened. Like I can remember distant memories but I can't get to my mind like I want to. It's like it's there but I'm locked away from it. It's really complicated to explain. I remember alot but it feels like I don't. I feel like I don't know who I am anymore. I feel like my life never happened. I just don't know what to think anymore. I was having panic attacks so bad I could handle being alone. Now I'm making slight progress where I can manage my anxiety attacks but I still feel disconnected from everything. I feel like a robot with no feelings or no idea what I'm doing. I can follow directions , I can think but it's not like everyone else does. It's like I can only focus on one thing at a time and everything else dissapears. It's really strange. I feel like I have dementia or alzheimers. My biggest fear is dying and not knowing why. Or losing my mind completely where I can no longer communicate how I feel. Please respond and tell me I'm not alone. But if I am that means I need to get professional help.


----------



## Ziggy (Apr 21, 2010)

jamesr said:


> It all started with anxiety and feeling spacey. It has gotten to the point where I feel like everything I have done and everything I do has never happened. Like I can remember distant memories but I can't get to my mind like I want to. It's like it's there but I'm locked away from it. It's really complicated to explain. I remember alot but it feels like I don't. I feel like I don't know who I am anymore. I feel like my life never happened. I just don't know what to think anymore. I was having panic attacks so bad I could handle being alone. Now I'm making slight progress where I can manage my anxiety attacks but I still feel disconnected from everything. I feel like a robot with no feelings or no idea what I'm doing. I can follow directions , I can think but it's not like everyone else does. It's like I can only focus on one thing at a time and everything else dissapears. It's really strange. I feel like I have dementia or alzheimers. My biggest fear is dying and not knowing why. Or losing my mind completely where I can no longer communicate how I feel. Please respond and tell me I'm not alone. But if I am that means I need to get professional help.


I have been seeing a therapist since January and we have come to the realization that I have been living with DP/DR for most of my life. I always hated this feeling but I am glad now that I have a name to put with this feeling. I am thankful that I am not alone in these feelings. It is sort of a relief to know that other people feel similar symptoms. 
I can totally relate to how you feel. I never really got severe panick attacks though. I feel like I am living my life in a dream like state. Everything that I do seems to be controlled by someone else... me typing this right now does not feel like I am the one that is typing. I know exactly what you mean about the memory issue. I thought that I have dementia or alzehimers too but I think it might just be caused by this. 
It might be a good idea for you too get professional help anyway. It is always good to talk to someone about how you feel. To let out all of your real emotions and learn how to deal with this. I am still not sure how to deal with this. Since knowing that this awful thing has a name it has actually gotten worse because I am focused on it much more. I find when I am not paying attention to it as much it doesn't feel as bad. 
I hope that it helps you at least knowing that you aren't alone in this world with these feelings.


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

James,

I feel like you with these strange memories. i remember but i don't and sometimes i simply CANT remember, just making a point here, when you guys see your pictures as you were young, can you recognize yourselves? 
I can't i seem to be totally parted from who i was and i not neither know who i am right now, or for an actual long time

If anyone wants can ad me on Msn, [email protected]


----------



## thinkpositive (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesr said:


> It all started with anxiety and feeling spacey. It has gotten to the point where I feel like everything I have done and everything I do has never happened. Like I can remember distant memories but I can't get to my mind like I want to. It's like it's there but I'm locked away from it. It's really complicated to explain. I remember alot but it feels like I don't. I feel like I don't know who I am anymore. I feel like my life never happened. I just don't know what to think anymore. I was having panic attacks so bad I could handle being alone. Now I'm making slight progress where I can manage my anxiety attacks but I still feel disconnected from everything. I feel like a robot with no feelings or no idea what I'm doing. I can follow directions , I can think but it's not like everyone else does. It's like I can only focus on one thing at a time and everything else dissapears. It's really strange. I feel like I have dementia or alzheimers. My biggest fear is dying and not knowing why. Or losing my mind completely where I can no longer communicate how I feel. Please respond and tell me I'm not alone. But if I am that means I need to get professional help.


Dude I totally get what you mean. I have that so much, like yesterday I was working on a project in my town library and looking back on it now I remember all of it, everything, but I feel like it was someone else. Like I envision it as if it wasn't me. But in reality I know it was. I hate it.


----------

